# Lakers-Wolves-Blazers working on trade



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers, Timberwolves and Blazers are still discussing the three-team deal involving Michael Beasley, Jamal Crawford and Steve Blake.
> https://twitter.com/#!/AlexKennedyNBA/status/180126692663246848





> Source close to the situation on Lakers-Wolves-Blazers talks: "It could go down any time."
> https://twitter.com/#!/AlexKennedyNBA/status/180127876853678080



...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I certainly hope they have a PG lined up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Well I certainly hope they have a PG lined up.


Their working on another 3 team deal that would land them Sessions for 1st round pick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> While Blazers holding it up, sources close to MIN-LAL-POR deal expect it to go down. Crawford to MIN, Blake to POR Beasley to LAL & more.
> https://twitter.com/#!/SpearsNBAYahoo/status/180145785919385600


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good trade for LAL. B-easy!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do this, nab Sessions and call it a day. We'll be ready for anything.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@Lakerholicz: Lakers "front runners" for Dwight Howard - Per Click Orlando: › Pingalore has also learned that the Magic... http://t.co/3cYPuP4b”





> “@Lakerholicz: Click Orlando say the deal Magic are considering: Howard/Duhon/Q-Rich for Bynum/Blake/Walton/Ebanks. http://t.co/faDmkEGI”


Could be why the Beasley trade is taking so long....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Beasley for Blake though? Has anyone asked how this makes any sense? Steve Blake is ****ing horrible.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Beasley for Blake though? Has anyone asked how this makes any sense? Steve Blake is ****ing horrible.


Shh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Either Mike is doing nothing but smoking weed before ballin' - or the Blazers have a seriously overinflated opinion of Steve Blake. He ****ing sucks now, man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If you guys get to do this, does that mean I can trade Louis Amundson for something good? It's only fair.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't think we're getting Dwight. Really hoping I wake up tomorrow morning to the news of Beasley on the Lakers in exchange for Steve Blake to the Blazers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Praying to hear that we get Sessions and Beasley, and only have to give up Blake and a pick....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Praying to hear that we get Sessions and Beasley, and only have to give up Blake and a pick....


That's unrealistic.

Unless they are using the trade exception...then maybe its doable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...-talks-minnesota-timberwolves-michael-beasley

Some changes (according to ESPN) have been made to the proposed deal:



> The Lakers revisited talks to acquire Minnesota Timberwolves forward Michael Beasley on Wednesday, multiple league sources told ESPNLosAngeles.com. Several variations of the trade have been discussed. One would land Beasley on the Lakers in a three-team deal that would send Portland Trail Blazers guard Jamal Crawford to the Wolves and Luke Ridnour from Minnesota to Portland. Los Angeles would give up one of its two 2012 first round draft picks in the deal and use its $8.9 million trade exception, acquired when it traded Lamar Odom to the Dallas Mavericks in December, to absorb Beasley's approximate $6.3 million salary. Portland would also receive the Lakers' first round pick.
> 
> As of late Wednesday night no deal was completed, but a source familiar with the negotiations said, "the sides have momentum."


If true, that leaves Blake on the team. Unless, of course, they can work out a deal with Cleveland and give them Blake and the other no. 1.

Getting interesting (if true).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Hearing lots of different things about Steve Blake. Less than 12 hours to go so we'll know soon.


@ESPNChrisPalmer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With Rubio out, not sure why the Wolves would be giving up Ridnour.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hearing that the Clips are trying to offer Bledsoe for a sg. They may throw a wrench in our plans if they decide to go after Crawford.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would bet 500 dollars that Beasley will be suiting up in staples Friday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Seems pretty likely. Hope so.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would bet 500 dollars that Beasley will be suiting up in staples Friday.


LOL yeah for one team or another.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not even a fan of Bease but I recognize that we need his scoring in the worse way. We literally have three players that can score the basketball. Three.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

even if this screws up the sessions deal?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> even if this screws up the sessions deal?


I think the Lakers are trying for Sessions in a totally separate deal: Blake and a 1st rounder for Sessions.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

New Jersey now in full-panic mode, doing everything it can to save its franchise (it won't work):



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> New Jersey is calling everywhere on possible deals, but one player emerging on Nets radar, sources say: Portland's Jamal Crawford.


Talk about throwing a monkey-wrench into the Laker plans. :|


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> even if this screws up the sessions deal?


One more thought on this...the "Sessions deal" has been going on for well over a week, you would have thought something would have been done by now...with just a little over three hours left until the coach changes back into a pumpkin.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Jersey and the Clips if they **** this up for us.....


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> I think the Lakers are trying for Sessions in a totally separate deal: Blake and a 1st rounder for Sessions.


blake and a first? teams are trading leandro barbosa for a second rounder and sam young for the rights to a guy drafted in the second round of the 2005 draft but were going to give up blake and a first round draft pick for a guy who is going to walk away this summer?

keep in mind both Beasley and Sessions are probably just rentals

and we could have had barbosa for second round draft pick


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> blake and a first? teams are trading leandro barbosa for a second rounder and sam young for the rights to a guy drafted in the second round of the 2005 draft but were going to give up blake and a first round draft pick for a guy who is going to walk away this summer?


Sessions won't walk away if he finally gets the chance to star for a team like the Lakers (this guy ain't DwightMare) and its all too obvious that that ****head Gilbert won't give up Sessions for Blake and a second-rounder, so its on the Lakers...how badly do they want Sessions?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nobody wants Blake's contract when the new luxury tax kicks in. That's why you might have to give a 1st to get rid of him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we want blake - the more fisher sits on the bench the better I'll feel

(and he's only making 4m, we have a guy on the roster making 30m but we're sweating the guy making 4m? yeah he's the one who is going to make that lux tax kick in)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We want Blake but we are trying to dump him for a guy who also happens to be an expiring contract? Yeah I'm sure his contract has nothing to do with it.

And obviously it is a question of value. Kobe is worth his contract. Is Blake worth his if you are over the cap and have to pay extra?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Jason Lloyd: Sessions is a secondary deal right now for a team like the Lakers, who are more concerned with completing Beasley deal first. Once that's done, and all indications are it will get done, they'll see what assets are left for Sessions. Whether it's the Lakers or elsewhere, I've been told the #Cavs plan on moving Sessions by the deadline.


http://www.sulia.com/channel/clevel...7-84ef-45a7-92b0-5d09dc6fe6b0/?source=twitter


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> we want blake - the more fisher sits on the bench the better I'll feel
> 
> (and he's only making 4m, we have a guy on the roster making 30m but we're sweating the guy making 4m? yeah he's the one who is going to make that lux tax kick in)


The guy making 30m (actually its more like 25m) won't be moved (obviously) but Blake making 4m is overpaid something like...4m...so yeah we would sweat Less Than Zero behind around for luxury tax purposes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> http://www.sulia.com/channel/clevel...7-84ef-45a7-92b0-5d09dc6fe6b0/?source=twitter


Well, I have been saying this all along. :|


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointed we still don't have Beasley. Get this done. **** the Nets and Clippers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> We want Blake but we are trying to dump him for a guy who also happens to *be an expiring contract*? Yeah I'm sure his contract has nothing to do with it.


how stupid and cheap would the lakers have to be to blow a first round pick on a 30 game rental? - do you really believe that?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how stupid and cheap would the lakers have to be to blow a first round pick on a 30 game rental? - do you really believe that?


They did the same thing dumping Sasha and a pick for Joe Smith.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Get err done Lakers get err done. Beasley and Sessions would put us right there with anyone.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how stupid and cheap would the lakers have to be to blow a first round pick on a 30 game rental? - do you really believe that?


Again, I contend that this would not be a rental, ala StupidMan...this guy would extend with the Lakers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> They did the same thing dumping Sasha and a pick for Joe Smith.


you know what's cheaper than a free agent, fills a roster spot for upwards of 4 years at below market prices and brings potential value to a team (including potential value over dollar savings)?

a late first round draft pick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beasley is at the arena in Utah right now (where the Wolves are scheduled to play tonight). Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> *
> 
> Alex Kennedy – 03/15/12 12:16 p.m. EST
> 
> With less than three hours until the trade deadline, two new suitors have emerged for Jamal Crawford. The Los Angeles Lakers and New Jersey Nets have expressed interest in Crawford, according to sources close to the situation. The two teams have contacted the Portland Trail Blazers and talks will continue up until the deadline.


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers don't want him, though. They only want him to flip him for Beas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nets just got Gerald Wallace from Portland. Crawford wasn't part of the deal. Good for us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers have agreed to a trade for Cavs point guard Ramon Sessions for a future draft pick.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's the 2012 no. 1 draft pick.

We still have Blake, where he can be used in the Beasley trade, if we can pull it off.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@SamAmicoFSO: Lakers "closing in" on trade for Michael Beasley, according to Western Conference GM.”


...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

somebody mentioned artest might be involved, his brother tweeted it I think


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wait so did we get Sessions?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Luke said:


> Wait so did we get Sessions?


Yes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Cleveland PG Ramon Sessions is on his way to L.A. but Beasley deal is falling apart rapidly...with very little time to put it back together.


Dammit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Agents for Raymond Felton and Jamal Crawford expect clients to remain with Portland.


Nooooo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Portland....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It will be interesting to see what killed the deal.

I am thinking someone wanted Artest and we said no.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

call New Orleans and offer your 2013 first round pick for Ariza


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Either way, at least we keep a 1st rounder and the TPE.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> It will be interesting to see what killed the deal.
> 
> I am thinking someone wanted Artest and we said no.


metta is our defensive ace in the hole for dealing with the Durant and Lebron


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Boooooo...I guess.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Jamel and I are $500 poorer. That sucks - was hoping he'd be a Laker


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Looks like Jamel and I are $500 poorer. That sucks - was hoping he'd be a Laker


Wolves play at Staples on Friday. That's why he said that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh...looks like I missed that one :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Looks like Jamel and I are $500 poorer. That sucks - was hoping he'd be a Laker


How so? Beasley will still be there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> It will be interesting to see what killed the deal.
> 
> I am thinking someone wanted Artest and we said no.


More likely the other way around :2ti:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers wanted Michael Beasley, but Timberwolves didn’t want Derek Fisher’s future salary
> March 15th, 2012, 6:06 pm · · posted by KEVIN DING, OCREGISTER.COM
> 
> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak expressed satisfaction with his trade-deadline day’s work, but make no mistake: The club had hoped it would be a little better by bringing scoring forward Michael Beasley to the Lakers.
> ...


http://lakers.ocregister.com/2012/03/15/lakers-wanted-michael-beasley-but-timberwolves-didnt-want-derek-fishers-future-salary/70336/


----------

